# Ink Tank printer to print on Card stock 300 gsm paper.



## mah_916 (Nov 18, 2018)

I want to purchase an Ink Tank printer with scan and copy function (wireless connectivity not required), I am a philatelist (stamp collector) and I want to print my own stamp album pages (A4 paper) and my printing needs are to print text only on card stock paper (not glossy) of 250-300 GSM paper, mostly 300 GSM thick.

Just wanted to know if which of these printer will support 300 GSM paper
1. HP Ink Tank 319
HP website mentions - HP 10 x 15 cm photo paper: up to 300 g/m², just wanted to confirm if this will support A4 paper of 300 GSM?

2. Canon PIXMA G3010
Couldn’t find any specific mention of paper thickness support.

3. Epson L380
Couldn’t find any specific mention of paper thickness support.

Paper print speed is not important to me and also I can feed 1 paper at a time in printer. Asked local dealer about paper thickness support he is also not sure about it, but all three models are available locally on order basis.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 18, 2018)

@billubakra


----------



## billubakra (Nov 18, 2018)

Canon Pixma usually supports them. Shoot their cs a mail or give them a call to confirm about the same. Can't comment about Epson. Harassment-Packard sucks.


----------



## mah_916 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank you @billubakra, I shall call customer care for confirmation.

Also agree on your opinion about HP and Epson, about Epson, asked few local people, they have several complaints regarding printer head failure, even after using original ink.
HP inkjet printers of my friends have not lasted for more than 3 years, all used original cartridges and never used refilled ones. 

I have Canon Pixma 145 (print, scan & copy) inkjet bought in 2009 still working, I only use it for scanning, the printer had some printing issue in 2013 since then never installed new cartridges, I also have Canon LBP 2900 Laser printer for office use, printing 150-200 pages per month approx, using it for past 8 years without any major problem, replaced teflon sleeve twice and pickup roller once in 8 years (normal wear & tear because of use), no complaints.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Mar 2, 2019)

See, I've used upto 280 GSM papers on both my printers, Canon MP287 (modified with inktank) and Canon G2002.
Both seem to do a good job, so I have no problems with them.

However, a relatively new Epson L380 in my workplace seems to have problems with continuous photo prints even on 200 GSM Photo paper. It has some feed problem, and its an year or so old.

My personal opinion is, if you don't care so much about photocopy in high quality on photo paper, then you can go for Canon G2002.

A relatively new member of the G series has also launched, I think G4000 or so. Get that one, it has high quality photocopy too, but takes time.


----------

